# [SOLVED] 98 saturn sl2 hard start warm



## Tom Wellner (Mar 4, 2011)

ray: hi, my 98 saturn seems to flood out. no trouble codes. runs fine otherwise.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 98 saturn sl2 hard start warm*

Hi Tom and welcome to TSF. :wave:
I don't know how you managed to get into the New Articles forum unless you pressed a link in one of our sigs. Anyway, I have now moved it to the correct forum.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 98 saturn sl2 hard start warm*

Hi Tom Wellner

Flooding is a common problem on Saturn's which is caused by the temperature sensor to the computer. The coolant sensor is located somewhere on the right side of the engine, do a visual inspection on the sensor and molex connector to look for any signs of damage. When you are done take your DVOM and perform a resistance test in accordance with your spec sheet, if it fails the test replace the sensor.


post back your findings.


----------



## Tom Wellner (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: 98 saturn sl2 hard start warm*

ray: Hi there, car has been running great since i replaced the fuel/regulator
filter. I did take your advice and ohm the original coolant sensor.
It read 9 .2 ohm's and the new one from napa read 3.3 ohm's. I can look up the specs. at work in the AM. I did put in the new one. TOM


----------



## Tom Wellner (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: 98 saturn sl2 hard start warm*

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
fuel filter fixed problem. also tested coolant sensor 9 ohms
new one was 3 ohms so I put it in. car starts great when warm!:4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know. 

BG


----------

